# Natural Testosterone Boosters?



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok guys being absolutely clueless on Test boosters, I would like to know a couple of things..

1. Do they damage the body in any way?

2. Are they classed as an anabolic or anything slightly illegal?

3. Obviously with a good diet I should be getting gains, but this still doesn't seem to be the case. I have sat on 68kgs for ages but can lift about 50% more then when I got to 68 to start with.. Do you recommend them?

4. If so, which one?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

They dont damagae u in anyway as far as im aware, there not illegal or classed as an AAS, and I would say they slightly help! first thing if ur not gaining then ur diet/training/rest needs adjusting, have a lil read..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/17023-18-reasons-why-youre-not-growing.html?highlight=reasons


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help about the diet / training / resting but I have experimented with everything for months at a time.. I havn't had decent results in over a year..

Tried rest periods from 1 - 4 days rest, diet is averaging about 4000 calories / day, and I change my training up every 2-3 weeks. Wrote myself a program and stayed on that for 3 months.. Still nothing... I am really struggling with ideas in what's wrong. I don't want to resort to test boosters but I have tried everything I have been taught..

Great article by the way. As far as I know none of those are an issue.. Oh well ill just keep lifting and modifying till it works.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ok right down ur diet/routine so we can help better


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Test boosters are a joke.

I have probably tried all of them one time or another.

Dont waist your money.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

totally agree hacks - ther nothing but a marketing gimmick/rip off


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, to be fair I did hear of one product about a few years ago that was said to work.

Ironic as this may seem I was talking to my 42 year old (young man) training partner. He mentioned his libido was low and he never gets morning wood.

He bought: T-Bomb II by MHP

Today he told me he had morning wood.

I looked at the bottles ingrediants today after I posted to this post and was amased at what I found.

Magnesium as magnesium oxide, Zinc as zinc aspartate, (think ZMA here)

Tribulus terrestris, (said to raise test levels)

Fenugreek, (said to raise test levels)

tongkat ali, (said to improve testosterone production) Aftershock swears by this one for libido.

DIM (diindolymethane), This is an natural anti-estrogen occuring naturally in cruciferous vegetables and this stuff does in fact work.

Avena sativa, a natural aphrodisiac

Pygeum africanum, used in treatment of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH)

stinging nettle, this one is cool, it is used to lower SHBG which is what binds to test and lowers free test. Stinging nettle is also a mild aromatase inhibitor so less estrogen, more free test.

saw palmetto berry extract, (DHT blocker, and used in treatments for BPH with very good success).

Bioperine, sorry have no idea what this stuff is.

L-arginine, this is raises NO or nitric oxide in the body and is a vaso dilator. Viagra is a vaso dilator, L-Arginine also is known to raise HGH levels too.

And some other stuff in there.

I have never tried it but morning wood is a good indication of normal testosterone levels.

This stuff is super expensive. $80.00 for a bottle 

Its ironic that my friend tried it last night 3 tabs and this afternoon was telling me about it after I already posted here.

I think it looks very promising.

Link on the information below.

i will probably use this during my PCT perhaps.

http://www.supplements101.com/store/T_Bomb_II_by_MHP_p/mhptbombii.htm


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

AussieMarc said:


> Ok guys being absolutely clueless on Test boosters, I would like to know a couple of things..
> 
> 1. Do they damage the body in any way?
> 
> ...


I found Zinc (preferably in the form of ZMA) and Tribulus to work good.

The ZMA before bed on an empty stomach. No calcium taken in 60mins prior, this impairs absorbtion.

Tribulus split into three doses throughout the day.

Ive just started to experiment with Eurycoma Longifolia, will use this in my PCT alongside Trib and Zinc.



> This stuff is super expensive. $80.00 for a bottle


T-bomb II for $48.99



> Bioperine, sorry have no idea what this stuff is.


Bioprine, an alkaloid from black pepper, increases intestinal absorption and enhances bioavailability of other nutrients present. A number of scientific experiments have proven that levels of nutrients such as beta carotene in the blood increased by 60% when supplements were taken with Bioprine.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

> ok right down ur diet/routine so we can help better


That's my next step as soon as I have the time.



> I found Zinc (preferably in the form of ZMA) and Tribulus to work good.


I have heard good things about Trib as well.. One of my PT mates is looking at giving it a shot so I will see if it works for him...

I don't want to get off the natural stuff.. Putting anything Synthetic into your body just doesnt seem right to me.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

You forgot the new wonder herb, Cissus

x

x

x

T


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

If your gonna do Trib, I would defo stack with ZMA. But I only use them during PCT. I used them once as a natural, the effect was ok but not worth the money, e.g. a slight weight increase on bench and squat but only tiny.

What do you want the test boost for? If its to aid training then I would go with a pre-workout stack like Tiny Tom posted in the Supps section.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

I am not going anywhere near gear.. Especially at my age and size..

The reason I am asking about test is because I havn't had gains for as long as I remember.. I have a feeling I might have low test levels naturally?? Something to see the doc about but yeh anyways..

The other reason I am looking at test is it is a natural booster. I don't want to put anything synthetic into my body just yet.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> ok right down ur diet/routine so we can help better


My diet... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/17224-requested-my-diet.html#post218947


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> 430am
> 
> Oatmeal / Museli
> 
> ...


U are mainly lacking alot of carbs/protiens IMO in your diet which is prob why u are not gaining weight


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Well, to be fair I did hear of one product about a few years ago that was said to work.
> 
> Ironic as this may seem I was talking to my 42 year old (young man) training partner. He mentioned his libido was low and he never gets morning wood.
> 
> ...


 Looks very interesting...whos going to be the first to try it then : :beer1:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Only 6 hours sleep?? I'd say thats one reason you might not be growing right there. Everyone is different, but I know I need at least 7-8 hours every night. Guess from your diet description you're doing long hours?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

fits said:


> Looks very interesting...whos going to be the first to try it then : :beer1:


Winger has tried it, my buddy is on it right now. I am curious to see how he is going on this.

Hey mark, maybe lowering the volume and upping the intensity using basic compound exercises might be what is needed.

That and more sleep.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> Only 6 hours sleep?? I'd say thats one reason you might not be growing right there. Everyone is different, but I know I need at least 7-8 hours every night. Guess from your diet description you're doing long hours?


I am a PT mate.. Peak times are from 6am till 11am and 2pm till 9pm.. The 3-4 hour break in between I usually go home, and have an hour nap..


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> U are mainly lacking alot of carbs/protiens IMO in your diet which is prob why u are not gaining weight


Cheers mate.. I will look into it for sure..


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

http://www.optima-bolan.com/

It is a very good testosterone booster read where it is write us

falcou


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

They seem to be safe. I have not heard of them having an major negative effects. The only side effects seem to be increased libido. The activate extreme/triazole stack seems to be the most well repected one right now but you could just use one at a time at first. There is alot of good information about natural testosterone boosters on this site: http://besttestosteroneboosters.com/


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mootonandy said:


> They seem to be safe. I have not heard of them having an major negative effects. The only side effects seem to be increased libido. The activate extreme/triazole stack seems to be the most well repected one right now but you could just use one at a time at first. There is alot of good information about natural testosterone boosters on this site: http://besttestosteroneboosters.com/


Of course they are safe, but why do we need info about rubbish products, just use testosterone increasing foods in your diet, it will help you learn to eat better to.

PS this thread 5 years old.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> Of course they are safe, but why do we need info about rubbish products, just use testosterone increasing foods in your diet, it will help you learn to eat better to.
> 
> PS this thread 5 years old.


Sure you can eat foods to increase your natural test, absolutely anothing wrong with that. But you will get much more dramatic increases using booster supplements like activate extreme and triazole. They are actually not rubbish because I have used them and I definately noticed my testosterone was much higher.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

mootonandy said:


> Sure you can eat foods to increase your natural test, absolutely anothing wrong with that. But you will get much more dramatic increases using booster supplements like activate extreme and triazole.


If you say so.


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, to be fair I did hear of one product about a few years ago that was said to work.
> 
> Ironic as this may seem I was talking to my 42 year old (young man) training partner. He mentioned his libido was low and he never gets morning wood.
> 
> ...


have a look at needtobuildmuslces hcgenerate........has a lot more and a lot more of mg per mg tha n tbomb.........twice as potent and cheaper,


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

mootonandy said:


> Sure you can eat foods to increase your natural test, absolutely anothing wrong with that. But you will get much more dramatic increases using booster supplements like activate extreme and triazole. They are actually not rubbish because I have used them and I definately noticed my testosterone was much higher.


What do you mean noticed your testosterone was much higher? Did you have bloods done before, during and after taking the supplements?

Mate these natural Test boosters are a money maker for the companies that sell them.

Do you not think that if they worked then guys with medically proven low test would use them rather than having to be prescribed trt?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

DAA has got some good reviews on here. Test force 2, supposed to be decent, never used though.

I tried Diesel test HC, was ok, mainly noticed more erections, greater volume of jiz, and oily face. Not much else though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mootonandy said:


> But you will get much more dramatic increases using booster supplements like activate extreme and triazole. They are actually not rubbish because I have used them and I definately noticed my testosterone was much higher.


Dramatic? :lol:

How did you notice this dramatic rise in your testosterone?

DAA might work but it gives me gastric distress and I am not sold on the effects, and nobody knows what long term sides this product will give.

From my experiance with test boosters, they are worthless.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Hacks did you ever get around to trying T Bomb 2. I noticed you mentioned it earlier in this thread.(much earlier, about five years ago lol.)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flapjack said:


> Hacks did you ever get around to trying T Bomb 2. I noticed you mentioned it earlier in this thread.(much earlier, about five years ago lol.)


Yes I did and that stuff is totally pricey.

I didnt notice anything at all, no more morning wood, no libido bump, nothing but a loss of money.

But to be fair, GHRP-2 did in fact give me a bump in libido and much more night time erections, along with sex dreams.

Dont know why, or what the hell that was all about but no kidding I did notice that.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info :thumbup1:

T bomb 2 is £40 a bottle over here. For the same money I can eat 1Lb of lean mince beef per day for 3 weeks. lol.


----------



## ISurfNudeBrah (Jan 11, 2011)

Test Drive was great for me, and a solid addition to any PCT.

Leaned out and felt great in the gym, broke some PRs. and libido was boosted huge.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've tried ZMA and it was really good.

to be honest if your under 40 I can't see many working if any, ZMA on the other hand is a vitamin/mineral supplement of which are essential to various bodily functions.

fenugreek/tribulus aren't required for bodily functions at all, but can help. Can being the key word.

The fact your 23, in my view would really say none woudl really help except zma.

I'm not saying don't try them, some people rate them very highly but i'm just saying how I judge/ratoinalise these products.

Good sleep / diet / training will alone increase test levels.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

OldMan said:


> What do you mean noticed your testosterone was much higher? Did you have bloods done before, during and after taking the supplements?
> 
> Mate these natural Test boosters are a money maker for the companies that sell them.
> 
> Do you not think that if they worked then guys with medically proven low test would use them rather than having to be prescribed trt?


I know it was higher because my libido was much higher than normal. It can't have been due to anything else because I hadn't changed anything else like food or workout routine. I am in my 30's now and libido is not what it used to be but the test booster sent it back to teenager levels.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

flapjack said:


> Thanks for the info :thumbup1:
> 
> T bomb 2 is £40 a bottle over here. For the same money I can eat 1Lb of lean mince beef per day for 3 weeks. lol.


T Bomb 2 gets slated on the american bodybuilding forums. Activate Extreme and Bioforge are the ones they seem to respect the most. The new one from Driven Sports called Triazole gets good reviews too.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

zelobinksy said:


> I've tried ZMA and it was really good.
> 
> to be honest if your under 40 I can't see many working if any, ZMA on the other hand is a vitamin/mineral supplement of which are essential to various bodily functions.
> 
> ...


I slept like a baby when I took ZMA, but it did give me rather strange dreams.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But you guys realize that zinc happens to be a mild aromataze inhibitor and men do need zinc for healthy sperm and testosterone levels.

If you are deficient in this mineral it can compromise things.

If you are not deficient then it makes no sense or diffrence.

Generally speaking testosterone boosters work via way of negative feedback on estrogen.

They do use a combination of SERMS and AI's to achieve this.

Lowering estrogen when estrogen is not a problem is again pointless and counter-productive as estrogen is essential for good health in men.

It is the older guys that have more bellyfat and more aromatase activity that would benefit the most, in fact men @ 55 often have more estrogen than their female counterparts same age.

So, young men that take test boosting products not only dont need them, but wont see any benefits in the gym from them and can put estrogen at risk.

Some of these test boosting products even inhibit DHT which in the environment might boost testosterone at the risk of the androgen DHT which is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone and leaves the DHT receptors more suseptable to progesterone binding.

I know they look good on paper, but I have yet to see proof they do anything other than rid you of your money with extreme marketing hype.

This will not equate to more gains either.

Some of these can actually compromise libido, not enhance it.


----------



## mootonandy (Jan 29, 2011)

hackskii said:


> But you guys realize that zinc happens to be a mild aromataze inhibitor and men do need zinc for healthy sperm and testosterone levels.
> 
> If you are deficient in this mineral it can compromise things.
> 
> ...


The ones that contain ATD do kill libido, it is an aromatase inhibitor which stops the aromatase enzyme from turning your test into estrogen. There are other better ones that don't contain that though. Activate Extreme is based on Divanil which binds to SHBG before test can which causes you to have more free test. Here is some bloodwork from what someone says is from 4 weeks on an Actvate Extreme/Triazole stack http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showpost.php?p=619652073&postcount=932 There are few test boosters in particular that get too much high praise for it just to be all marketing hype.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Only time I liked one was Gaspari novedex but was also taking hydroxycut which had yohimbe in it, morning woods were raging and horny as hell for 2 weeks before it stopped then my ****e libido kicked back in


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mootonandy said:


> The ones that contain ATD do kill libido, it is an aromatase inhibitor which stops the aromatase enzyme from turning your test into estrogen. There are other better ones that don't contain that though. Activate Extreme is based on Divanil which binds to SHBG before test can which causes you to have more free test. Here is some bloodwork from what someone says is from 4 weeks on an Actvate Extreme/Triazole stack http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showpost.php?p=619652073&postcount=932 There are few test boosters in particular that get too much high praise for it just to be all marketing hype.


Two things stand out, first testosterone rises and falls during the day, it peaks in the morning and after training.

If, lets say he just came out of the gym, results would be skewed due to training.

Even diet has a marked change in testosterone levels, so does sleep.

With his estrogen lowered by 20% would also have a marked impact on T levels.

But so we are clear here, the stuff he took would not make massive buldging muscles from that.

The numbers look nice, but clomid can do that and probably alot more than those numbers.

But, clomid wont do anything to build muscle otherwise guys would say they made gains from that.



danny187 said:


> Only time I liked one was Gaspari novedex but was also taking hydroxycut which had yohimbe in it, morning woods were raging and horny as hell for 2 weeks before it stopped then my ****e libido kicked back in


Yohimbe has been used for centuries in Africa for a male aphordesiac, MACA, horney goat weed, avena setiva, tonkat ali, and a bunch of other herbs can and do with certain people boost libido, but it wont do anything in the gym.

Heck even L-Arginine can boost erections but nobody can make claims it builds muscle even in the light it can bump GH levels.


----------



## indiancurry (Aug 17, 2008)

Guys forgive me for being stupid here. When you say morning wood. Are you saying that if I have a hardon in the morning then I have good testosterone levels ?


----------



## indiancurry (Aug 17, 2008)

Strange dreams with ZMA ? What kind of dreams ?



mootonandy said:


> T Bomb 2 gets slated on the american bodybuilding forums. Activate Extreme and Bioforge are the ones they seem to respect the most. The new one from Driven Sports called Triazole gets good reviews too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

indiancurry said:
 

> Guys forgive me for being stupid here. When you say morning wood. Are you saying that if I have a hardon in the morning then I have good testosterone levels ?


Yes, morning wood is always a good thing.

As we age, these will subside some, to others they may go away or become not very often.

My buddy did not get morning wood anymore at 48 years old, he got blood work done and he was low testosterone.

Now he gets morning wood with the gels.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Yes, morning wood is always a good thing.
> 
> As we age, these will subside some, to others they may go away or become not very often.
> 
> ...


Im 23 and dont get morning wood, take it thats a real bad sign? could i have low test at 23?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> Im 23 and dont get morning wood, take it thats a real bad sign? could i have low test at 23?


I only do sometimes and im 21 and have quite low test.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> Im 23 and dont get morning wood, take it thats a real bad sign? could i have low test at 23?


You probably do and do not notice them, it happens during REM sleep.

If you don't have them you may sleep disorder, or severe depression this will keep some men from having them.

Young men like your self will have like 5 or 6 erections on average a night.


----------



## indiancurry (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice one I am 46 years old and get morning wood every morning. Might go the ZMA route


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

hackskii said:


> You probably do and do not notice them, it happens during REM sleep.
> 
> If you don't have them you may sleep disorder, or severe depression this will keep some men from having them.
> 
> Young men like your self will have like 5 or 6 erections on average a night.


If you can fantasize and get an erection with no stimulation from your hand, you probably are fine.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

Cheers, im type 1 diabetic aswell and keep reading about nerve damage and impotence problems that happen later down the line. hopefully its just my mind over worrying about it lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> Cheers, im type 1 diabetic aswell and keep reading about nerve damage and impotence problems that happen later down the line. hopefully its just my mind over worrying about it lol


Stay on top of that one, and yes this could be an issue as well.

by all means keep those blood sugar levels stable or you will end up with all kinds of problems.

Number one reason for Kidney failure is Diabetes.


----------



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for bringing this old thread up again, I just saw this thread. When I asked about a test booster everybody laughed and said that it doesn't so s**t.

Check the ingredients inside http://tiny.cc/TestoTurbo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Save your money.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, to be fair I did hear of one product about a few years ago that was said to work.
> 
> Ironic as this may seem I was talking to my 42 year old (young man) training partner. He mentioned his libido was low and he never gets morning wood.
> 
> ...


Might give this a try myself, just to see if it works for my bulk. Every little helps as my test is slightly low anyway, within the normal range but towards the lower end.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

aad123 said:


> Might give this a try myself, just to see if it works for my bulk. Every little helps as my test is slightly low anyway, within the normal range but towards the lower end.


To be honest I noticed more night time wood with the use of Vitamin D at 5000iu than I did with this stuff.

Go buy some creatine.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> If you can fantasize and get an erection with no stimulation from your hand, you probably are fine.


So if I can not do this is it a bad thing ?? What help is there out there for people with this problem ??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

i think the best natural test booster is quality sleep, diet and workout

- - - Updated - - -

and a naked lady

- - - Updated - - -

or man

- - - Updated - - -

whatever floats your boat :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Best test booster is Vitamin D actually.

Studies confirm this as well.

I was diagnosed low in D, I supplemented with 5000iu ED and first thing I noticed was an oily face.

That night I got a night time erection, that week I had a sex dream.

Cant really rate any one thing over this.

But, boron helps, ZMA, D, pumpkin seeds, etc.

- - - Updated - - -



aad123 said:


> So if I can not do this is it a bad thing ?? What help is there out there for people with this problem ??


Are you saying that you can not ejaculate using fantasy for masturbation?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Best test booster is Vitamin D actually.
> 
> Studies confirm this as well.
> 
> ...


my willy gets harder over a women then a vit D tab tbh mate.. but if im drunk and horny enough, I reckon the vit D tab would suffice :whistling: :lol:

ok but in seriousness thats interesting mate, i think (here in the UK) as a nation we are very Vit D deficient, as we know the sun can help us to synthesize it with the aid of cholesterol, and lets face it, we dont get any sun here in the UK? Where abouts in the US do you live Hacks? Do you get much sun there?

I'll look into vit D though, sounds an interesting read for sure!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> my willy gets harder over a women then a vit D tab tbh mate.. but if im drunk and horny enough, I reckon the vit D tab would suffice :whistling: :lol:
> 
> ok but in seriousness thats interesting mate, i think (here in the UK) as a nation we are very Vit D deficient, as we know the sun can help us to synthesize it with the aid of cholesterol, and lets face it, we dont get any sun here in the UK? Where abouts in the US do you live Hacks? Do you get much sun there?
> 
> I'll look into vit D though, sounds an interesting read for sure!


California, hell it is80 and sunny right now.

I get more night time erections now with the D than I have in the last 10 years.

The studies suggest it is the amount.

Just like the D in a multiple vitamin is nothing like taking larger amounts.

The big amounts moved the testosterone the highest.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21154195


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> California, hell it is80 and sunny right now.
> 
> I get more night time erections now with the D than I have in the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


thanks for the study link my friend, ill check that in a sec, gotta make some food first 

but you ruined my whole long winded paragraph about the sun you no good, sun loving, cali cnut! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> thanks for the study link my friend, ill check that in a sec, gotta make some food first
> 
> but you ruined my whole long winded paragraph about the sun you no good, sun loving, cali cnut! :lol:


I have heard stories that sunlight on your balls works the best.

Serious, and I am serious here.

I wont report my own post on this but this is what I heard years ago.

- - - Updated - - -

Never tried it though:lol:

Wife wont let me:gun_bandana:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Best test booster is Vitamin D actually.
> 
> Studies confirm this as well.
> 
> ...


Im not saying that is a problem but the original fantasy only is an issue. I will look into vit d.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I have heard stories that sunlight on your balls works the best.
> 
> Serious, and I am serious here.
> 
> ...


i just dont bloody believe you! :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I am on DAA and Ejeculoid at the minute, and my god i have hard on's all night long, the combination of the two seems to work well, gives you stronger hard on's, thickens the old fella out a bit too


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> To be honest I noticed more night time wood with the use of Vitamin D at 5000iu than I did with this stuff.
> 
> Go buy some creatine.


Severe side effects of D3 supplementation that have been recorded for doses in excess of 4000 IU include, but are not limited to, excessively high calcium levels causing hypertension, which can interfere with the body's blood flow and lead to heart disease, the Mayo Clinic reports. Kidney and bladder stones may also form as a result of high levels of calcium in the blood. Chronic kidney disease and kidney failure due to the limitations of fluid circulation throughout the body have been seen as a result of calcium toxicity after high doses of vitamin D3, the NIH reports.

Just read that, several other sources seem to confirm it, thoughts?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

tkd said:


> I found Zinc (preferably in the form of ZMA) and Tribulus to work good.
> 
> .


Me too. ZMA also makes your skin go nice and injuries repair quicker. I swear it also makes you produce more jizz. When I'm overtrained, its always a zinc deficiency for me. It starts with pain and cramping in the muscles at the front of my calves that lift my feet up. One 3 tablet dose of ZMA, and its sorted within an hour. I supsect that I'm also susceptible to magnesium deficiency, because I don't like many green vegetables. I'm like a hardcore vegan - that eats meat...

If you get good trib powder, it works really well. I had to do a minimum order from a supplement company once, so to top it up to the threshold, I bought 5g of highly concentrated trib. It sat in a drawer for a year, then I capped it up and tried it. I was always getting wood on it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt 1 said:


> Severe side effects of D3 supplementation that have been recorded for doses in excess of 4000 IU include, but are not limited to, excessively high calcium levels causing hypertension, which can interfere with the body's blood flow and lead to heart disease, the Mayo Clinic reports. Kidney and bladder stones may also form as a result of high levels of calcium in the blood. Chronic kidney disease and kidney failure due to the limitations of fluid circulation throughout the body have been seen as a result of calcium toxicity after high doses of vitamin D3, the NIH reports.
> 
> Just read that, several other sources seem to confirm it, thoughts?


Vitamin D intakes greater than 2,000 IU per day have generally not been recommended, and this is probably a conservative upper limit for safety. In fact, recent evidence suggests that doses up to 10,000 IU a day do not cause toxicity-but this does not mean that people should start taking 10,000 IU of vitamin D every day.

I dont eat alot of oily fish, I dont get out in the sun much, when I was diagnosed low they told me to take in 4000iu a day.

That is what my doctor said.

I dont drink milk nor any fortified foods with Vitamin D in it, so I bet it is all fine.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Vitamin D intakes greater than 2,000 IU per day have generally not been recommended, and this is probably a conservative upper limit for safety. In fact, recent evidence suggests that doses up to 10,000 IU a day do not cause toxicity-but this does not mean that people should start taking 10,000 IU of vitamin D every day.
> 
> I dont eat alot of oily fish, I dont get out in the sun much, when I was diagnosed low they told me to take in 4000iu a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply hackman

Seems like dosage is dependant on the indidual, ill still stick by my ethos that us lot here in the UK are Vit D defficent (its actually raining right now lol) Im going to be investing in some D3 not just for the potential effects outlined in this thread, but for the numerous other health benefits!

Also going to get on the ZMA, done fair bit of reading, looks promising I have to admit 

Cheers

- - - Updated - - -



Zorrin said:


> Me too. ZMA also makes your skin go nice and injuries repair quicker. I swear it also makes you produce more jizz. When I'm overtrained, its always a zinc deficiency for me. It starts with pain and cramping in the muscles at the front of my calves that lift my feet up. One 3 tablet dose of ZMA, and its sorted within an hour. I supsect that I'm also susceptible to magnesium deficiency, because I don't like many green vegetables. I'm like a hardcore vegan - that eats meat...
> 
> If you get good trib powder, it works really well. I had to do a minimum order from a supplement company once, so to top it up to the threshold, I bought 5g of highly concentrated trib. It sat in a drawer for a year, then I capped it up and tried it. I was always getting wood on it.


good to hear your input on ZMA cheers mate


----------



## DogCrappp (Aug 28, 2012)

I heard good things about testoturbo from Explicit Nutrition and decided to give it a go, I tried most supps out there but this one is just crazy good! Had good gains first month and increased a lot in strength,


----------



## DogCrappp (Aug 28, 2012)

ZMA is good!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DogCrappp said:


> I heard good things about testoturbo from Explicit Nutrition and decided to give it a go, I tried most supps out there but this one is just crazy good! Had good gains first month and increased a lot in strength, it is a bit expensive but I don't care too much about that. Look at the Supplement Facts beneath the buy now button:
> 
> http://www.explicitnutrition.com/


Looking at the ingredients in testoturbo I call BS on this one, stupid expensive for some herbal mishmash of things.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

So are there any decent test boosters? And where can I get? I'm on gw501516 I think it's called and its poo, cost a few quid as wel


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Brutal1 said:


> So are there any decent test boosters? And where can I get? I'm on gw501516 I think it's called and its poo, cost a few quid as wel


Save your money, or take 5000iu vitamin D a day.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Save your money, or take 5000iu vitamin D a day.


When would you advise to start taking this around PCT? I have ZMA and DAA to take, too..


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Test boosters are a joke.
> 
> I have probably tried all of them one time or another.
> 
> Dont waist your money.


Read the above over twenty times and make it sink in, scott.s bang on the nail....fact :thumbup1:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> So are there any decent test boosters? And where can I get? I'm on *gw501516 *I think it's called and its poo, cost a few quid as wel


GW doesnt boost test... not sure what you were expecting. did you read up much on its effects before purchase?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently running vit D3 5000iu and DAA 4g daily through my PCT and so far I have been feeling great.

Will definitely use again


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tom90 said:


> When would you advise to start taking this around PCT? I have ZMA and DAA to take, too..


Careful on the ZMA as well, some of that is dosed so high that it leaves you low in copper.

Zinc inhibits both copper and iron; magnesium, copper, iron and calcium all compete for absorption, so too much of one can lead to low blood levels of the others.

So, I stopped recommending ZMA, but you can take 20mg to 25mg zinc a day, and some magnesium as well.



raptordog said:


> Read the above over twenty times and make it sink in, scott.s bang on the nail....fact :thumbup1:


It goes even bigger than this, some of them have some DHT inhibiting things in them, which yes may free up testosterone but at a risk of an androgen that is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone and vital for libido.

So, it may make things worse not better.

Man, this one I happen to hate with a passion, and guys spend good money on it.

Hell, just 10mg of boron would work better than 99% of all the test boosters on the market, but with 5000iu vitamin D a day, no worries, cheaper and better than all the test boosters.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I always found a playboy mag was by far the best for boosting my test levels,,,its near like being on a test cycle:lol:


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

m118 said:


> GW doesnt boost test... not sure what you were expecting. did you read up much on its effects before purchase?


I never wrote that well there mate, I know GW doesnt increase test, I was just stating that im on GW and havent seen much difference in either fat loss or performance. Im pretty sure I have low test though and feel I need a boost


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Brutal1 said:


> I never wrote that well there mate, I know GW doesnt increase test, I was just stating that im on GW and havent seen much difference in either fat loss or performance. Im pretty sure I have low test though and feel I need a boost


The SARM Ostra is ok.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

hackskii said:


> The SARM Ostra is ok.


Cheers buddy! Will have a look at Ostra, Ive been off gear for almost a year now and feel old and slow but dont think I can put myself through a HPTA recovery again, too much a of a head fcuk!


----------

